# Schrader Wood stove - ok?



## kalvick13 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have a schrader wood stove I read a little bit on here about them kinda conflicting opions some say they throw out alot of heat but I am all new to burning wood. Is this one ok to use I took it out of my rental property and was going to install in my own home but it has 2 cracks underneath the doors by the front pan. The doors close ok but I dont know if they seal well the gasket needs replaced and all the firebricks are done for. As for the rest of it, well it seems ok no buildup warping or anything else just needs some tlc. I just dont know if this is worth keeping or trying to find another used stove that I can afford right now. I was looking at the Jotul 118f i think but once again I know nothing about all this wood burning except that spliting wood hurts my back. 

 So if you could if you have a Schrader let me know how well it performs otherwise might be looking at finding another one here reallly soon and just trashing this one.

 Kevin


----------

